# van staal drag washers?



## SPRNFSH19 (Dec 19, 2011)

I have a VS250 and a VS275. Do any of you guys know if the drag washers can replaced or up graded without having to send the reel off?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Yes they can be replaced. The only thing to be careful with are the 2 seals. I have done mine.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Ocean Master said:


> Yes they can be replaced. The only thing to be careful with are the 2 seals. I have done mine.


Try Bloody Decks or Stripers Online and you might find a tutorial.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

For the price, there should be NO upgrade possible. You already paid for it... haha


----------



## SPRNFSH19 (Dec 19, 2011)

ocean master do you remember where you got the new washers from?


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Are they sealed drag (chinese made) or unsealed drag (american made)? The unsealed drag can be replaced with 706z washers. Otherwise I'm pretty sure they have to be sent off, the sealed drag is a one piece unit that is replace all at once.


----------



## SPRNFSH19 (Dec 19, 2011)

thx linkovich. I will have to check which ones I have.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I cut my own Carbontex washers but most guys are using Penn HT-100 washers.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

The sealed drag is held in by one clip and comes out as a unit. It already has Carbon drags but their not greased resulting in sticky drags on some reels.


----------



## SPRNFSH19 (Dec 19, 2011)

Ocean Master I recall trading you a couple of burgers for a spool of 300lb mono. Maybe we could work out a trade for you to show me how to work on the Van Staal drags.:yes:


----------

